# Average size/growth 4 month female?



## Rodman06 (Jul 17, 2013)

What is the average height and weight of a 4month old female gsd? It seems my gsd vanessa is too small compare to others... Pls response thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi. How big is your female? 

Elena is a bit over 2 years, 55# and maybe 57cm. She was never large and never will be even when she fully matures. She is not, though, small compared to the standard.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

At 4 months my female was around 25 pounds or so.


----------



## YVS (Sep 17, 2013)

At 4 months my female GSD weighs 44 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

*Female growth in gsd's*

Females are half their final weight at 16 weeks. Males at 4 months (17 weeks + a few days). Female pups at 4 full months should therefore weigh 30-43# -- less and you may be underfeeding or there may be a growth problem (unless your lines are klein) and more and you probably have a fatty on your hands (unless parents, grandparents are uber).


----------

